
Robinhood gets almost half its revenue selling orders to high-frequency traders - gadders
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-10-15/robinhood-gets-almost-half-its-revenue-in-controversial-bargain-with-high-speed-traders
======
icebraining
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18223972](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18223972)

~~~
nannal
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17956740](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17956740)

~~~
gadders
My bad. Sorry.

------
jhabdas
Robinhood locked me out of my own account because I was "traveling too long";
demanded I show them proof of US residence (my verified Chase Bank account and
US passport aren't good enough). I'm not surprised their hurting the little
guy.

~~~
icebraining
I don't see the relationship...? Those documents prove US citizenship, not US
residence; seems reasonable to ask, especially if it's a legal requirement,
which I wouldn't be surprised (it's not like they benefit from losing non-
resident customers).

